# How long was your labour?



## QuintinsMommy

just wondering for fun :dohh:haha. 


I was in labour for 5 hours(once I was induced) 
but I was have contractions on and off for awhile before that, and my water was broken for 24 hours.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

waters broken for 46 hours, irregular pains ranging from 2 mins apart to 10 mins apart for 39 hours and full blown labour after being indiced for 7 hours, pushing for 20 mins but forceps took over


----------



## purple_kiwi

my water broke at 5 am. labour started at around 6 am then induced at around 8 am because i wasnt dilating and by 7 pm i was wheeled into the operating room for a c-section so about 12 hrs. sucks i went through allota pain just to have a c-section :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

From the time I was started on Pitocin to the time Aiden was born was 9 hours. My labor with Mady was even shorter-3 hours from the time I was started on Pitocin to the time she was delivered. Let me tell you, it was a hellish three hours.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> my water broke at 5 am. labour started at around 6 am then induced at around 8 am because i wasnt dilating and by 7 pm i was wheeled into the operating room for a c-section so about 12 hrs. sucks i went through allota pain just to have a c-section :(

They induced you only after 3hrs of your water being broken?


----------



## purple_kiwi

PreggoEggo said:


> purple_kiwi said:
> 
> 
> my water broke at 5 am. labour started at around 6 am then induced at around 8 am because i wasnt dilating and by 7 pm i was wheeled into the operating room for a c-section so about 12 hrs. sucks i went through allota pain just to have a c-section :(
> 
> They induced you only after 3hrs of your water being broken?Click to expand...

ye because my doctor came in and was like your only 1 cm you must be induced i was shocked it made me mad because i didnt a chance it felt like to do any of it myself :(.. but apparently the cord was really short and aroundf her neck 2 times and she was face up so she wasnt dropping at all so i couldnt dilate or something like that he said.


----------



## rwhite

Contractions first started at around 11.30pm on the 22nd of March, by about 3.30am I was 5cm dilated, then went to hospital a bit later - got there at like 7.30 and was 7cm. By 10am I was ready to push, pushed for an hour and then Lachlan was born at 11.02am :) But THEN my placenta was being a pain in the ass and took a whole hour and a half to come out. 

Midwife put in my notes that my labour was 8 hours something long, but I personally count from first contractions to when Lachlan was born, so I say about 11 hours :)

x

ETA: I had a sweep at lunchtime on the same day as going in to labour, was already 2cm then and mw stretched to 3cm, if anybody's wondering how the hell I got to 5cm so fast lol..


----------



## glitterbomb

3 hours


----------



## QuintinsMommy

glitterbomb said:


> 3 hours

thats pretty quick


----------



## rwhite

glitterbomb said:


> 3 hours

:o Lucky duck xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

I was put on the drip 2 hours after they broke my waters, because It didn't trigger any contractions. It was 8.5 hours from having my waters broken to him being born.


----------



## rockys-mumma

My waters broke at 5am, didn't feel hardly anything until about 5-6pm when twinges started, real contractions started about 8pm and i had him at 1.10am so real labour like 5hrs but like 20hrs from my waters going! X


----------



## AyaChan

4 hours 31 mins 
the night before i was having contractions. waters went at11.15 pm, nd she was born early hours the next morning xD


----------



## Lauraxamy

I was induced but once I got going it was pretty quick, on my notes it said 4 hours 52mins or something like that the minutes may be out by one or two.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so kimbobabob had her waters broken for the longest. 
purple kiwi longest labour at 12hrs 
glitterbomb shortest at 3 
haha


----------



## TattiesMum

My hospital notes say 6 hours 20 minuites! ..
But the clocks went forward during my labour! :haha: 
So it was only 5 hours and 20 minuites but thats time before they broke my waters :S 

They broke my waters at 3ish and i had Kaylum at 5.50 :D 

I would have no been able to have been forced on that bed for any longer than that!.. silly midwifes and their silly machines! :(

Oppps didnt realise i was on mums account!.. haha.. 
TattieHattie by the way girls :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

contractions to birth exactly 36hours 26 mins :lol: x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I had my first contraction at 8.30am and I had Olivia at 18.07 

On my notes from the hospital though it say's my delivery was 4 hours and 7 minutes.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

TattiesMum said:


> My hospital notes say 6 hours 20 minuites! ..
> But the clocks went forward during my labour! :haha:
> So it was only 5 hours and 20 minuites but thats time before they broke my waters :S
> 
> They broke my waters at 3ish and i had Kaylum at 5.50 :D
> 
> I would have no been able to have been forced on that bed for any longer than that!.. silly midwifes and their silly machines! :(
> 
> *Oppps didnt realise i was on mums account!.. haha..
> TattieHattie by the way girls* :haha:

Lol i was reading this and was like :saywhat: :haha: hi tattie :haha:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm not a teenage mummy any more, but I was during my labours so I'll add mine! lol
from start of contractions to birth, 1st was just over 4 hours, 2nd was 3 hours and 3rd was 17 mintes... hoping this one doesnt follow the trend :haha:


----------



## xclairyx

The hospital broke my waters at 1am and at 1.34 am i bought my baby into the world so 34 mins xx


----------



## leoniebabey

I was given the pessary at 9pm
contractions started around 11/12, i was in proper labour from around 3am then waters were broken at 4am
so i was in proper labour around 5 hours
would have been alot shorter if i had have needed to push for so long :( 1 hour + then i ended up with forceps due to him being back to back


----------



## 08marchbean

less than 6 ours from the first contraction. about 5 1/2 from very first one to her being delivered. :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Got my waters broken at 10pm and had him at 4.31 :D So about 7 hours :) 
Was having contractions for a few hours a few nights before that thanks to being enduced with the pesery but it not working :(


----------



## supriseBump_x

xclairyx said:


> The hospital broke my waters at 1am and at 1.34 am i bought my baby into the world so 34 mins xx

34minutes?! WOw lucky u!! wish mine had been that quick :haha: xxx


----------



## glitterbomb

PreggoEggo said:


> glitterbomb said:
> 
> 
> 3 hours
> 
> thats pretty quickClick to expand...

i know and i was induced too i could just be some sort of a freak haha


----------



## tasha41

My water broke at 7-7:30am on the 12th
No contractions.. so I was induced by 8:30pm that night.

Pushed from 9:45-12:15 on the 13th in the morning...
Had her by c-section at 1:34pm the 13th.

So from when my water broke, like 29-30 hours.
From when I was induced, 17 hours.

Reason for c-section was failure to progress :dohh:
It took me until 7am to dilate to 10cm after I was induced, I went in and I was only at 1cm.
Then I didn't feel the urge to push at all,

Then when I did push I had back labour, I vomitted like 5 or 6 times, 
I had low BP & a high heart rate.
I became catatonic and was too weak to respond to the nurses/OH/my mom, so they got a doctor,
Baby's head wasn't even in the birth canal after 2.5 hours of pushing, 
So the OBGYN came in and said I had no option except for a c-section.
Was such a relief at the time because I felt like I was going to die :wacko:


----------



## lily123

Felt the first contraction at about 9AM on the saturday morning, delivered her at 8.44AM on the Sunday morning, so 23 hours and 44 minutes lol.
Was pushing for about 4 hours! xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

i was induded 

Monday the 20ths of april, started having pains around 3pm all through the night an lost my plug that night

Tuesday i was checked at about 9am and was 3cm, then at about 6pm i had my waters broken and was still 3cm after that the pain started very stong and were less then a minture apart, i was put on a drip then check and was 3, 3 and half at a push

wednesday 12pm i was check again and was told due to failure of progress and ava turned id have to have a c-cestion

at 1:22pm she was born....

so about 2 and half a day all together x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

HannahGraceee said:


> i was induded
> 
> Monday the 20ths of april, started having pains around 3pm all through the night an lost my plug that night
> 
> Tuesday i was checked at about 9am and was 3cm, then at about 6pm i had my waters broken and was still 3cm after that the pain started very stong and were less then a minture apart, i was put on a drip then check and was 3, 3 and half at a push
> 
> wednesday 12pm i was check again and was told due to failure of progress and ava turned id have to have a c-cestion
> 
> at 1:22pm she was born....
> 
> so about 2 and half a day all together x

you win for longest :haha:


----------



## HannahGraceee

LOL I'm dying to read my notes littarly they wrote everything I did for 2 days! Like hannah was just sick and smell of banana ceral bars loooool


----------



## haley09

waters broke at 630 pm, went into the hospital around 830 pm, was induced on pitocin at 930pm then i had her the next day at 932 am


----------



## lizardbreath

14 hours from start to finish . i had my first contraction at noon on the 17th and she was born at 150am on the 18th . they broke my water at 11pm and she came shorty after


----------



## halas

waters broke at 5 am had minor contractions at 6.30 am was diallated 2 cm at 4.30 pm and had her at 9.50 pm the midwifes say they class my labour the active part as 4 1/2 hrs


----------



## dani_tinks

Contractions started Sunday at 1230am, I gave birth Monday at 3am. 3 hours of pushing, and was induced. BLURGH!


----------



## wishuwerehere

2 and a half hours :D


----------



## halas

wishuwerehere said:


> 2 and a half hours :D

wow ur lo was in a hurry


----------



## Natasha2605

My LO came about 3 hours after I got to the hospital :) My waters broke in labour xx


----------



## Mellie1988

With Grace I was gettin irregular contractions for like 12 hours, they didn't hurt or anything but I 'knew' I was in labour? Then I had a show, went to bed and woke at like 6am with proper contractions, had her that night at 11:42pm...soo quite a long labour!! - 17 hours ish?

With Theo, my waters broke at 10pm, started gettin contractions at 2am ish, he was born at 9:10am :thumbup: alot better lol! - 11 hours, but from when contractions started, 7 hours! 

However I found DDs labour alot easier, convinced it was because Theos labour was overnight and I was just so shattered, Grace's labour was through the day and my contractions didn't get bad till about 3pm, so I managed to get little naps in here and there....Theos labour came on so quickly and I got really bad contractions from the word go! 

x


----------



## katie_bump

7 hours after having waters popped and drip put in..seems so long ago now...


----------



## Boo and Bumpy

with my eldest Bailey it was 2hours 25mins. and little lucas was 56mins. lol. (got other half to do a bit of speeding to the hospital. hehe) and i wasn't allowed pain relief cuz i kept falling asleep. :haha::haha:


----------



## Lena92

Lol i honestly dont know but i had pains on and off since 6pm, once they got strong i went into hospital and they said i was 6cm, that was at 10 30pm and Ben was born at 12 55 am.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Contractions started 10mins apart at 5am then I had him at 12.50pm after a
10 mins of pushing so just under 8 hours! My water didn't break on it's own the mw did it when I was fully dialated :)


----------



## lynnikins

with my eldest it was 56 hours with 2 hours pushing ending with ventouse assistance,with my second it was just under 8 hours lol with 7 pushes total he just flew out lol


----------



## Akira

First contraction 6.30pm on the Wednesday
Went into hospital 7pm Thursday
Waters broken 2am Friday morning
Epidural and syntocin drip 4am
Charlotte born 12.42pm on Firday.

Total time - 42 hours!



and for 32 of those hours I only dilated 0.5cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Water broke around 2:30 contractions almost immediately, epidural at around 8 and had them at 11:58 and 12:03 
so around 9 and a half hours start to finish.


----------



## annawrigley

waters broke at 6am and contractions started 3 mins apart straight after :wacko: mum FINALLY came to take me to the hospital at 7.30am (with loads of books and snacks in case she got bored. lol cheers mum) by which point i was 10cm dilated and ready to push! he was born at 10.06am :D
so 4 hours xx


----------



## Tasha360

8 hours with my son and 3 and a half hours with my daughter xx


----------



## Jas029

Went to the hospital at 2pm, already contracting... 7pm they put the cervidil in and 7am they broke my waters then 7pm i had a c-section.. 
From the time I entered the hospital, 27 hours but it didn't really start to hurt til that evening/night of the first night there..


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

7 1/2 hours, so not too bad :) 

xoxox


----------



## amygwen

mine was 10.5 hours!
i got induced at 8am and he was born at 6:30pm :)


----------



## chocaccino

I was in labour for 38 hours, I went into labour at 2.30am ish on the Wednesday and had him at 4.36pm on Thursday. Xx


----------



## annawrigley

chocaccino said:


> I was in labour for 38 hours, I went into labour at 2.30am ish on the Wednesday and had him at 4.36pm on Thursday. Xx

oh wow! congrats & welcome over! :hugs: x


----------



## msp_teen

My water broke at 3am, went to the hospital wasnt dialating at all. Was checked again about 8am still not dialating, then the doctor said if I wasnt dialated any by 12pm I had to have a c-section. 12pm came and went, then at about 1:30pm the doctor came back in to check me and I was barely dialated a finger tip (also the whole time I'm having painful contractions). At that time I was then wheeled back to the operating room. My baby boy was born at 2:03pm! So all in all I was in labor about 11 hours.


----------



## danniemum2be

mine was just under 14 n half hours. got my first bit of gel applied to induce me at 9.30am and she arrived at 11.54pm didnt start pushing till 11.50 though x


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh boy not even sure if I want to right this... I had contractions 5 minutes apart all of sunday the 12th... Went up to the hospital that evening and was told I was only 1.5 centimeters and barely effaced but in horrible freaking pain cause each contraction was lasting about a minute minute and a half and on the monitor were freakishly high. So they sent me home and said to come back when they were 3 minutes apart. I went all of monday and tuesday at 5 minutes apart lasting about a min to a minute and a half literally all day both days. I didn't sleep I just curled up in a ball or walked around or bounced on my ball ANYTHING to make it stop. Wednesday I was 4 minutes apart the entire day. Thursday I was 4 minutes apart all day and then finally around 7 I had my first contraction at 3 minutes apart (in the middle of the town carnival my friend made me go to) I called the hospital for like the 50th time this week and she was like let me here you talk to a contraction and I flipped out so she was like alright come in and we will check. I was 3 cms but here they don't admit you till four. I was like I am NOT leaving she is like ok well go walk for two hours. So i did and when I went back she was JUST able to stretch to a 4 so I could be admitted. I went into the tub and finally had athena at 7:15 pm april 17th, 2009. So all together it took about 5 days... And I was considered in active labor contraction wise that entire time just not dialation wise so TECHNICALLY I was supposed to be induced after 48 hours of the contractions without progression but my hospital was way to full and I REALLY wanted to go naturally so I just tried to deal with it. But I am SOOOO incredibly afraid to go through labor again.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

about 13 hours from the time contractions started to the time she was born.


----------



## annawrigley

kelly i cant even imagine :nope: that sounds so awful, you are a warrior! lol xx


----------



## lilmama

I got induced at 7pm Wedensday 0cm dialted, starting having contractions at 1am Thurs had baby about 8 hrs later. was 8cms around 7:30am thats when i got my waters broke also

so i say an 8hr labor from when contractions started


----------



## Jomum2b-again

with my son it was 6 and a half hours, had to be induced due to pre-eclampsia 
and my daughter took an amazing 26 MINUTES!!! from start to finish :happydance: only just got to the hospital in time :haha: the midwife was like oh i'm just poppin out to write up your notes.....i was like ur not goin anywhere i can feel her head coming out!! :haha:


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

28hours from start to finish, but 16hour labour from my waters breaking onwards! x x x


----------

